# Side Fan Compatibility



## dragondud198 (May 29, 2008)

I have a Thermaltake Soprano case with a 90mm side fan. Would i be able to use things meant for 92mm fans or would they be too big?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

90mm == 92mm in the computer world.


----------

